# 3 Deer vs 1 Chevy



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Although I hated to see 3 deer just go to waste on the side of the road I have to get in all I can about Chevrolet. Last night while coming home I was about 100 yards behind a good old 2005 or 2006 silverado. He slammed on his breaks but not soon enough. He wiped out 3 deer that were standing close enough together they all were hit and died. Let me tell you not much happened to the truck of course the front grill was broke (plastic, like any type of truck) and the hood had a dent but 3 deer vs 1 Silverado, the Silverado always wins. Sad to see them get hit though.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

But the Ford whould have stopped when he slammed on the brakes.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Not quite, it would have just been totaled.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> But the Ford whould have stopped when he slammed on the brakes.


+1 The ford would have stopped in time to stop the complete waste of 3 big game animals. Man Chevy's suck balls.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

you what??? What was the good part? Oh, so you were worried that we were not aware that in your opinion that you liked GM? I just checked your posts and 90% of them confirm that fact; thanks for clearing it up for us! I think I would have preferred the better braking and 3 live deer.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> you what??? What was the good part? Oh, so you were worried that we were not aware that in your opinion that you liked GM? I just checked your posts and 90% of them confirm that fact; thanks for clearing it up for us! I think I would have preferred the better braking and 3 live deer.


1-eye likes GM's, when did he say that? Wow this is news worthy. :lol: You all know how I feel this problem could be solved....maybe a chrome tipped exhaust is more your thing. :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Good lord Deer, do you have a nightly circle jerk on a Chevy logo keychain?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

flyguy7 said:


> Good lord Deer, do you have a nightly circle jerk on a Chevy logo keychain?


Thanks Flyguy7, I'm still laughing to the the sound of "Like a Rock".


----------

